# Need help on a sauce like Leo's BBQ (Ok City)



## allanthal (Jan 16, 2010)

There is some spice in the sauce from Leo's BBQ in OK City that makes it tast different than any other sauce I have ever had. Does any one know what it is or, even better, have a clone recipe?


----------



## fat-n-sassy (Feb 3, 2013)

Leo's is my absolute favorite Bbq joint ever.
I love their sauce and this is the closest Ive ever come to making my own version of that yummy stuff.

2 cups Heinz Catsup 
1 1/2 cups Water
   2/3 cups apple cider vinegar
       1 cup brown sugar
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon onion powder

Combine ingredients, simmer and stir for 3 hours


----------

